# Home made 5ft CS Big Bore Pro take down



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

my name is Michel and i am from Germany. I am a member of the German and the forum of neondog.

Here are som pics and a video of my take down system.














Michel


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Michel. That has to be the ultimate take down blowgun! It reminds me of the quick release locks for bike wheels.Now that is some fine German engineering.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

That is very well designed! Nice work!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

Its like a scooter too


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

I enjoyed this video and the one of you testing the takedown blowgun in your workshop.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice work.

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

That is great did you make that pice or is it something I can buy???? If you make them would you make one for me????


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

i think this will be possible, but here in germany, a CS BB Pro cost +/-55€. It is possible to send you the connection tube, but the outer diameter of the CS Pro varies between 21,8mm - 22,3mm, so it is better i have the BG here.

Regards Michel


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I watched that video a while back and subscribed to you. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## one shot (Jan 21, 2013)

i use the professional cold steel 5 foot blowgun and I would be very interested in getting a quick connect , where can we get the attachments to make one?


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

you only need a engine lathe and a quick release like this

http://www.ebay.de/itm/310406069031?var=610066519751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Michel


----------

